# The Risen Dead



## brother william (Jan 22, 2009)

G'day guys 

I have just recently started tomb kings (yesterday). I hope to end up with about 2000pts by the end of the year. This is a project that both me and my best mate have been working on together:friends:. 

So far we have only finished four warriors with spears and shields. I think the painting went fairly well the only thing i would really like to improve is the smoothness of the bright colors on the shields. The bone was done with a white spray undercoat, washed with delvan mud and then dry brushed with bleached bone before a high light with skull white. With the next regiment of skeles i paint i might try and make the bone look a little less dirty by using a black wash instead of a brown. 
















I have been lurking on Heresy for ages though this is the first i have really posted anything so feedback would be really good :biggrin:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good so far mate! The bone areas look a little flat from the photos, maybe another light wash of devlan, and a few more highlights would sort that. 

But I really like the green you have chosen for the shields. Keep up the good work man, I look forward to seeing more of your army progress.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Looking cool, though would we be allowed to see them from the front rather than being forced to judge them for their behinds? :laugh:


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice work. Look forward to seeing the unit finished.


----------



## brother william (Jan 22, 2009)

OK just finished working on my first chariot . I'm not 100% happy with how it turned out, though i think i it will look good within the army itself. 
























Thanks very much for the feed back on the painting guys. I think that the bone on the skellies looks fairly good, if i added to much more white then i think it would risk being to white.


----------



## brother william (Jan 22, 2009)

Alrighty I'm fairly happy with my painting today. I found a really fast and easy to achieve the green i want quickly to a good standard. I have finished the command group for my first unit of skeletons. Now i will be working on finishing the unit and finding a better way to paint chariots so they dont look like a kiddies pastel drawing 

I also want to apologize for the horrible quality of the photos I'm using my Iphone to take them.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Interesting colours, looks kinda cool, and the bone looks good, only bad thing I can really say is that I can spot a few mould lines (the trumpet has one). Keep up the good work. :victory:


----------



## brother william (Jan 22, 2009)

OK just a quick update no pics tonight sorry guys. I have almost finished the unit of Skeletons, all i have left to do now are four shields.

I have cut the yellow out of the color scheme instead i will be using the same brown as is on the muso's shield. I think this looks a lot better then the yellow,
which does not go very well with the green on the shields.

Sorry its been a while since an update real life has been getting in the way with the hell of Exams and studying for yet more exams. 
Thanks very much for the feedback and encouragement, been a great help with this unit. 

Next i will be working on a unit of 16 skeleton archers.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Good work!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Pretty nice stuff, keep it up .


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I love them, I REALLY love the skeletons, however something's not right with the shields but I cant work out what


----------



## brother william (Jan 22, 2009)

Alright I'm gonna start by apologizing for the absolutely horrible photos. I'm still having to take the pics from my Iphone which doesn't have the best cam. The photos I have used were picked because they were the only half decent ones. unfortunately the photos make the unit look really crappy when it actually looks quite good IRL
I should be able to go and get a new camera in the next few weeks or so. 

OK i have now finished my first ever fully painted fantasy unit. I'm really happy with it for the first time i have sat down and painted a whole unit. Unfortunately I think that I need to work out how to do a few things a bit better, for example I'm not completely happy with the bone yet. 

Thanks for the support guys and Hellados i agree with you about the shields i just don't know what to do about them 









Random photo of the second rank



















The finished unit together 


My next unit will most likely be skeleton archers.


----------



## ElciD (May 27, 2011)

Your Bases look a bit like sweets to me. Like this stuff you put on your ice. Maybe my brain is just overheating 
Anyway: Your army looks really nice so far and i like the green sheme on your tropps. Somehting i havent seen on Khemri so far. 
And i think cutting out the yellow is a good step. The chariot won't look that bright and colourfull anymore (though i liked it) x3 "Swing low sweet charioooot~" 
I'm looking forward to see more!


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

The unit looks very good. Look forward to seeing more of you progress.


----------



## brother william (Jan 22, 2009)

OK just wanted to give you guys a quick update on what I'm working on. i have 5 assembled archers and full command group undercoated and ready to paint. I hope to have them finished by Monday afternoon with pics up then or Tuesday.


----------



## ElciD (May 27, 2011)

Yay. Looking forward to it


----------



## brother william (Jan 22, 2009)

Well i have to say I'm really happy with how much i have got done this weekend. I have almost completely finished my unit of archers, with only 9 sets of arms to paint and glue on. I have to say i have discovered a strong dislike for ranking up archers. I'm really starting to dig the overall look of the army though each individual mini by itself is nothing special. 

I hope to make the bases a bit more interesting in the next month or so when i have the money to buy some more basing stuff. Really looking forward to getting the army on the table and having some games against one of my best mates (also a tomb king player) and kicking his arse right back to the grave :hang1:. 



















hopefully the pics give a good idea of how things are going. Next i will most likely be painting the 8 Horsemen i have. Yes i am avoiding those bloody chariots. 

Oh and due to a pet related incident one of my chariots will only have one crew men.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice looking force so far man. Love the darker grittier bone color of your skellies.


----------

